
Tim Schafer to crowd-fund Double Fine's next game - paulgerhardt
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-adventure
======
liamkf
$155k and counting. Not bad for a few hours! They did quite a successful PR
push, I saw it mentioned on Gamasutra, NeoGAF and Wired.

------
ranza
Already reached the goal! IM SO EXCITED!

